# Board help and others...



## Ezza (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm a newbie in this game and I'm wondering if you could help me?

I'm looking for an easy programmable mini board of some sort that will control 3 animated LED lights, a DC motor (not servo), a static down-lighter and capable of sound sound playback (1 speaker).

Also, I need an easy piece of software to animate all of these.

If you could help me, that would be great!

Thanks,

Ezza


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

All together now......

EFX-TEK!

http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1_starter.html

Great products and good support


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I've always heard Audrinos were easy to work with.


----------



## Ezza (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!

How big are these? I'm looking for something very, very compact. No bigger than a couple of inches sq, give or take.

Also, what software can I use? 
I want something visual as programming is not my thing (right now).


----------



## Ezza (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know how to edit the post above.

I just looked into Arduino, but there is no way of controlling sound on its board. I need something that will do everything in one. If this is even possible? I've just stumbled across VSA. Will this do the trick for what I need? If so, what board will I need for that?

Thanks!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Sound playback is the problem. You need to be able to trigger a separate sound player as none of the micro solutions have one built in. The simplest option is just to switch speakers on and off but that means the sound activates in the middle of a track.

Another option is to pick up a cheap 10 second memo recorder and use these - is 10 seconds enough?

After that you will still need something like a Picaxe board and some programming skills. There is a Picaxe kit that would suit driving relays etc - can't get onto their website at the moment - it's down. The main controller board will set you back about $10 plus some relays etc.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

If you can solder a board together then go with the picaxe otherwise EFXtech is your best bet. I use the picaxe and I love them but you do have to build them. See my website for ideas or PM I can help so can many others here.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great info. Now if I can only get my electrician to pitch in! (he owes me anyway and I'm determined to collect..)


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> All together now......
> 
> EFX-TEK!
> 
> ...


I board two boards from EFX-TEK....and I got lousy support from them. They wouldn't answer anything unless it's posted on their forum.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Darklore, you've mentioned this before but I'm surprised because they've answered my questions and generally, if a supplier has a forum then this is the best place to post questions. In addition to the answers provided by the manufacturer, you also get access to a dedicated band of customers who use the product and can often offer ideas and shortcuts.

As an example I've found the Picaxe forum very supportive and very quick with answers.

I haven't bought an EFX-TEK Prop1 or Prop2 yet as I'm waiting for their Australia/UK standard lighting board which is 240V and a different frequency so I'm not yet a customer.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

I have bought several items from EFX-Tek and have ALWAYS gotten fantastic customer service and tech help.

They ask that you post on their forums so that others may benefit from your question and their answers. Not an unreasonable request.


----------



## Ezza (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooh thanks for your help guys... I was wondering -

Can I get a PIC that can act as a storage device for my mp3 file and have the eeprom controlling it? If so, which PIC should I go for?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

uncle said:


> I have bought several items from EFX-Tek and have ALWAYS gotten fantastic customer service and tech help.
> 
> They ask that you post on their forums so that others may benefit from your question and their answers. Not an unreasonable request.


*I absolutely disagree.*

They don't "ask" that you post to their forum....they simply refuse to answer your questions if you don't. You have your point of view based on your experiences with them. I have mine.

_Note - the product documentation is still unavailable. The product kits I purchased are sitting in the box they came in...under my desk._


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Ezza said:


> Ooh thanks for your help guys... I was wondering -
> 
> Can I get a PIC that can act as a storage device for my mp3 file and have the eeprom controlling it? If so, which PIC should I go for?


Unfortunately not. I don't know of a PIC which will do this.

I've ordered some sound boards from Carl Cowley of Cowlacious.com but you could also use the AP-8 audio player from EFX-TEK which is the same kind of beast and an ideal partner for their controller boards.

If you want MP3 playback then you can either hack a cheap MP3 player (plenty of Howto's around on this) or use the vmusic2

Scary terry's site has some useful info.

http://www.scary-terry.com/vm2/vm2.htm


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have the vmusic2 module and it is very easy to use. I use it with the picaxe but any microcontroller or prop controller would work.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

"but you could also use the AP-8 audio player from EFX-TEK..." - unfortunately the AP-8 is no longer available.

I hear that the chip used on the AP-8 is no longer readily available so EFX-Tek is working on bringing out a new more potent board, but I haven't yet seen it on their site.

I have used the VMusic2 with great success, but some have found it to be quirky.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The Picoboo 104 and 108 seem to be good units. Onboard sound and relay or ac outputs plus a trigger input.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> The Picoboo 104 and 108 seem to be good units. Onboard sound and relay or ac outputs plus a trigger input.


The picoboo 105 is what I've been using. Similar to the 104, but with ac outlets.

Cool thing about the picoboos is that you have the option of 2 sounds. One ambient sound that will loop and then the scare sound that will play while when the controller is triggered. Or you can just have the scare sound and leave the ambient track out.

Very easy to connect a PIR, mat sensor or similar trigger and easy push button programming.

They only have 2 outputs so I'm not sure if they'll meet your requirements.

The manufacturer Fright Ideas also has 4 and 8 output controllers as well. BooBox4 and BooBox8. I get mine from www.frightprops.com


----------

